# Question for the group regarding TV mount...



## abitawheat (Dec 18, 2008)

I am installing a 50" plasma tv that weighs about 100lbs above my fireplace. There is a large opening for a regular tube tv already there, it's about 36" wide. I need to frame out a simple vertical support for the plasma tv wall mount. I was planning on mounting a vertical 2x4 from the top to the bottom of both the left & right sides of the hole(i have located the studs behind the plywood). I then will put two horizontal 2x4s parallel to one another across the hole(9" apart to fit the mount that will be screwed in). Is the span of the horizontal 2x4s thirty something inches too far? I was also considering using a 2x10 instead of the properly spaced 2x4s. Any input would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd opt for vertical members to support the TV if possible. If not, a 2x10 horizontally would do just fine. Just bear it on vertical 2x4's at each side of the opening. I would not advise hanging the heavy TV from horizontal 2x4's.


----------



## Jeeper1970 (Nov 11, 2008)

I'd put 2 or 3 vertical 2x4's securely in there, 4 if necessary and space allows. Use your wall bracket as a template for good placement.


----------



## abitawheat (Dec 18, 2008)

*more fun....*

Well after further investigating i have found that there are no studs other than: To support the bottom of the box running from front of hole to back(24") perfectly in the middle & verticle studs to support the inside walls in the front & back of box. There are no studs in the top of the box at all(except the corners). The box is made of 3/4 mdf & is 36" tall X 36" wide. I can build my new tv support frame by attaching to the sides & middle stud underneath. But there is no place to attach at the top except the corners. I would have almost a 36" run without any studs being attached to frame across the top. If I add other verticles other than the one in the middle would that be enough support? Again, any input is greatly appreciated!


----------

